# Slide Out Awnings



## southernstar (Sep 3, 2001)

Hi gang, I am new to this kind of visiting but I have questions about slide out awnings. I would appreciate any and all feedbecak about them.  We have had a slide out for 6 years on the fifthwheel we have now with no cover but we want to consider putting them on the new fifthwheel when we order it. If you like them or not please reply.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## grouchman (Sep 3, 2001)

Slide Out Awnings

I like the awnings on my slid outs, I donâ€™t have to sweep off all the stuff that can fall on top of the slide.  Just close the slide and the stuff falls right off.

Enjoy the trip

John


----------



## Butch (Sep 3, 2001)

Slide Out Awnings

While I certainly agree with the Grouchman, there is a downside to the awnings when the wind blows.  I have had to get up in the middle of the night and retract the slides because of the wind.  Have seem the remains of those that were left out.  But I wouldn't have a slide without them.  JM2CW  Happy Motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------



## joy (Oct 30, 2001)

Slide Out Awnings

Have'em - like'em!

joy


----------

